# Aoin Probe account



## keki2312 (21. Februar 2010)

Huhu ich suche jemanden der mich werben kann um Aoin zu testen bin amt so begeistert davon das ich es aber ma anspielen muss den jenigen der mich wirbt winkt ein Free Monat.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (21. Februar 2010)

man munkelt der probeacc hat nur ein paar stündchen spielzeit..nen kumpel von mir wurde mal geworben und kam nur bis lvl 7 bis seine spielzeit abgelaufen war....man kommt also nichtmal bis lvl10 um ne richtige klasse auszuwählen...super eindruck kann man sich da verschaffen..sogar in der chinaversion kann man länger frei spielen oO


----------



## Stancer (21. Februar 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> man munkelt der probeacc hat nur ein paar stündchen spielzeit..nen kumpel von mir wurde mal geworben und kam nur bis lvl 7 bis seine spielzeit abgelaufen war....man kommt also nichtmal bis lvl10 um ne richtige klasse auszuwählen...super eindruck kann man sich da verschaffen..sogar in der chinaversion kann man länger frei spielen oO



Verbreitest du hier wieder dein Unwissen ?

Die Aion Probeaccounts gelten 3 Tage und das würde sogar reichen um Stufe 20 zu erreichen. Um Stufe 10 zu erreichen braucht man je nach Spielart etwa 3-4 Std !

An den TE : Ich hab in 1 Woche wieder 4 Codes frei und könnte dir dann einen schicken, wenn du bis dahin keinen hast !


----------



## Ren-Alekz (21. Februar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Verbreitest du hier wieder dein Unwissen ?
> 
> Die Aion Probeaccounts gelten 3 Tage und das würde sogar reichen um Stufe 20 zu erreichen. Um Stufe 10 zu erreichen braucht man je nach Spielart etwa 3-4 Std !
> 
> An den TE : Ich hab in 1 Woche wieder 4 Codes frei und könnte dir dann einen schicken, wenn du bis dahin keinen hast !



quelle pls


----------



## keki2312 (21. Februar 2010)

Ne hab noch keinen suche seit stunden und keiner hat einen frei :/ Heul


----------



## Stancer (21. Februar 2010)

So steht es jedenfalls in meinem Account ! Zitat :



> _Erhalten Sie einen Monat GRATIS-Spielzeit* für Ihren Aion&#8482;-Account (Europa), wenn sich Ihr Freund nach Ihrer Einladung für ein Spiel-Abonnement (Europa) registriert. Geben Sie die erforderlichen Informationen ein und klicken Sie auf die Schaltfläche *Einen Freund einladen* weiter unten, um einem Freund einen kostenlosen 3-tägigen Seriennummerncode für das Aion&#8482;-Demo zu schicken. Wenn sich Ihr Freund daraufhin für einen neuen Standard-Account registriert und mindestens einen Monat des Aion&#8482;-Abonnements (Europa) bezahlt, erhalten Sie automatisch einen Monat Gratis-Spielzeit!_


----------



## wowfighter (21. Februar 2010)

Ich kann dir einen schicken.Schick mir ne PN mit den Daten..


----------



## Ren-Alekz (21. Februar 2010)

das ist aber komisch, sein code war keinen tag alt er hat bis lvl 7 gespielt und plötzlich konnte er nicht mehr einloggen weil seine spielzeit abgelaufen ist...kann man dann nur 2 stündchen am tag spielen oder was?


----------



## keki2312 (21. Februar 2010)

na toll jetzt is der off :/ und ich hab immer noch kein key so schwer kanns doch echt nicht sein nen key zu kriegen


----------



## wowfighter (21. Februar 2010)

Ich bin net off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur auf Standby XD


----------



## keki2312 (21. Februar 2010)

so Pm is raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knusperzwieback (21. Februar 2010)

Jo, man kann 3 Tage spielen. Maximal aber 5 Stunden, oder bis Level 7. Man kann in den 3 Tagen dann halt mehr Chars auf Level 7 spielen, aber nicht länger als insgesamt halt 5 Stunden.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (21. Februar 2010)

knusperzwieback schrieb:


> Jo, man kann 3 Tage spielen. Maximal aber 5 Stunden, oder bis Level 7. Man kann in den 3 Tagen dann halt mehr Chars auf Level 7 spielen, aber nicht länger als insgesamt halt 5 Stunden.



das klingt doch schonmal plausibel....jetzt weiss man auch WER hier sein halbwissen verbreitet..gell stancer ;D


----------



## Stancer (21. Februar 2010)

Ok, das wusste ich jetzt nicht, steht auf der Accountseite auch nicht dabei.

Naja auch wenn es wenig ist, ist es besser als gar keine Spielzeit zu haben. So kann man sich halbwegs nen Eindruck verschaffen, zumindest was Grafik etc. betrifft.
Denn ob ein Spiel wirklich Spass macht, da reicht keine Trialzeit aus, egal von welchem Spiel. Dafür musste nen Spiel schon einige Zeit spielen !


----------



## Ren-Alekz (21. Februar 2010)

tjo das kommt halt davon wenn man seine keys nur an irgendwelche unbekannten forenuser vergibt und mit denen dann sowieso nie wieder ein wort welchselt

und eine trial zeit kann durchaus zu einer feststellung führen obs einen liegt oder nicht...nur bildet man nach 7 levelchen eigentlich keine meinung..zumindest in diesen spiel sind 7 level wohl eindeutig zu wenig..das grundgerüst kann einen da zwar schon ansprechen, aber das kann man sich auch in gameplay videos oder screenshots anschauen..deswegen wird man sich anhand dieser trial das spiel sicherlich nicht kaufen wenn man nicht gerade ein ...naja ist.......das einzigste was mein kumpel von dieser trial mitgenommen hat ist die verschwendete zeit das spiel zu downloaden und ein belächeln an ncsoft für ihre großzügigkeit xD


----------



## Stancer (21. Februar 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> tjo das kommt halt davon wenn man seine keys nur an irgendwelche unbekannten forenuser vergibt und mit denen dann sowieso nie wieder ein wort welchselt
> 
> und eine trial zeit kann durchaus zu einer feststellung führen obs einen liegt oder nicht...nur bildet man nach 7 levelchen eigentlich keine meinung..zumindest in diesen spiel sind 7 level wohl eindeutig zu wenig..das grundgerüst kann einen da zwar schon ansprechen, aber das kann man sich auch in gameplay videos oder screenshots anschauen..deswegen wird man sich anhand dieser trial das spiel sicherlich nicht kaufen wenn man nicht gerade ein ...naja ist.......das einzigste was mein kumpel von dieser trial mitgenommen hat ist die verschwendete zeit das spiel zu downloaden und ein belächeln an ncsoft für ihre großzügigkeit xD



Naja, dann müsste die Trial bis Level 30 oder 40 gehen wenn man sich wirklich ein Bild machen will !

Die Trial soll nur den Ersteindruck abdecken und mehr nicht.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (21. Februar 2010)

bis level 20 würde schon reichen für einen ordentlichen eindruck...da hat man wenigstens mehrere gebiete gesehen, seine primärklasse ausgewählt und das erste grp play eventuell gespielt..man muss nicht das komplette spiel gesehen haben für ne kaufentscheidung...aber es reicht auch nicht so gut wie garnichts zu sehe...ich frag mich echt wieso du das nicht raffen willst...nur weil ncsoft scheiße baut musst du das wieder möglichst verharmlosen und positiv reden..immer diese fanboys


----------



## knusperzwieback (21. Februar 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> deswegen wird man sich anhand dieser trial das spiel sicherlich nicht kaufen wenn man nicht gerade ein ...naja ist.......



Siehst du und ich bin so einer der sich nach der Trial die Vollversion gekauft hat. :-)

Aber da du ja eh kein gutes Wort über Aion verlierst, kannst du jetzt wieder weiter gegen das Game Flamen. Wenns schä macht. *g*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (21. Februar 2010)

knusperzwieback schrieb:


> Siehst du und ich bin so einer der sich nach der Trial die Vollversion gekauft hat. :-)
> 
> Aber da du ja eh kein gutes Wort über Aion verlierst, kannst du jetzt wieder weiter gegen das Game Flamen. Wenns schä macht. *g*



wüsste nicht dass irgendwo steht dass ich nur gutes über spiele reden darf ..vorallem wo´s doch so viel schlechtes gibt...abgesehen davon gibt es eben trial tester die sich nicht von "nix" beeindrucken lassen während ihrer testzeit

und stancer ist doch ein bestes beispiel für fanboy gelaber..zuerst in seiner unwissenheit: "ja das spiel hat 3 tage testzeit du nup" und danach als er die bittere wahrheit erfahren hat "ja in der trial kann man sowieso nix abgewinnen außer kurz ein paar grafiken anzuguge"..da würde ja 5 minuten spielzeit wohl auch reichen aufeinma wa? oO..heuschlerei würde ich das mal nennen ..wüsste nicht dass man in einem forum die gesinnung eines handelsvertreters haben muss


----------



## Torrance (21. Februar 2010)

Ich finde die Trial auch mehr als dürftig. Sollte schon bis level 15-20 gehen, denn dann kann man sagen, man hat einen Eindruck. Oder man geht das Risko ein und kauft sich das Spiel direkt. Sicher gibt es dann wieder solche Leute, wie hier im Forum, die dann kein gutes Haar an einem Spiel lassen, aber letzendlich, sollte jeder selbst Entscheiden, ob diese Demo ihm gefällt bzw langt.

Aber Ren-Alekz du kannst nun wieder runterkommen. Musst ja nicht in jeden Thread bis zum äussersten Flamen. Wir haben inzwischen alle begriffen, das du AION sch... findest. Ist ja auch dein Recht, aber komm wieder runter, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frohes testen allen AION Testern.


----------



## Torrance (21. Februar 2010)

Ups, ...


----------



## Mucky1 (21. Februar 2010)

Tach Leute 

Hätte vielleicht noch wer nenn Gast-Acc frei?
Würde gerne mal das Spiel testen.


----------



## Savo3 (21. Februar 2010)

Würde mich sehr sehr über einen key freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn wer einen hat bitte schickt ihn mir : )
Ihr bekommt dafür 1 Monat gratis spiel zeit


----------



## Marie-Johanna (21. Februar 2010)

hallo,

ich hätte auch gern so ein ProbeAccount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hoffe das geht per PN, ansonsten bekommt ihr meine Mailaddresse


----------



## Geige (21. Februar 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> bis level 20 würde schon reichen für einen ordentlichen eindruck...da hat man wenigstens mehrere gebiete gesehen, seine primärklasse ausgewählt und das erste grp play eventuell gespielt..man muss nicht das komplette spiel gesehen haben für ne kaufentscheidung...aber es reicht auch nicht so gut wie garnichts zu sehe...ich frag mich echt wieso du das nicht raffen willst...nur weil ncsoft scheiße baut musst du das wieder möglichst verharmlosen und positiv reden..immer diese fanboys



Stancer hat dich nicht persönlich angegriffen, also mal ganz ruhig!

Ich stimme dir aber zu Level 7 ist bei weitem zu wenig, 7-Tage solange man will, aber nur bis Level 19 (neue Skills bekommt man ja da - Ist Motivationstechnisch super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ),
da hat man dann schon einiges gesehen und kann alles mal ein bisschen ausprobieren!
(BC, Crafting,...)


----------



## Stancer (21. Februar 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wüsste nicht dass irgendwo steht dass ich nur gutes über spiele reden darf ..vorallem wo´s doch so viel schlechtes gibt...abgesehen davon gibt es eben trial tester die sich nicht von "nix" beeindrucken lassen während ihrer testzeit
> 
> und stancer ist doch ein bestes beispiel für fanboy gelaber..zuerst in seiner unwissenheit: "ja das spiel hat 3 tage testzeit du nup" und danach als er die bittere wahrheit erfahren hat "ja in der trial kann man sowieso nix abgewinnen außer kurz ein paar grafiken anzuguge"..da würde ja 5 minuten spielzeit wohl auch reichen aufeinma wa? oO..heuschlerei würde ich das mal nennen ..wüsste nicht dass man in einem forum die gesinnung eines handelsvertreters haben muss



Oh Gott.... *kopf ---> Tastatur* , wo soll ich da nur anfangen. Hörst du dir selber eigentlich zu ?

1. 





> _"Vor allem wo es doch so viel schlechtes gibt"_


 .... das ist deine Meinung und hör deswegen auf anderen deine Meinung einzuprügeln. Es ist Ansichtssache ob einem Aion gefällt oder nicht. Das dir es nicht gefällt wissen wir mittlerweile alle. Glaubst du, wenn ich Aion so finden würde wie du, würde ich es noch spielen ?

2.Und ja ich habe mich geirrt was den Probeaccount betrifft. Willst du nun ewig darauf herumreiten ? Ich habe meinen Fehler eingesehen und gut. Ausserdem verharmlose ich gar nichts, sondern ich habe eindeutig geschrieben wofür die 7 Level reichen... nämlich für einen Ersteindruck. Ich habe auch geschrieben das es unmöglich ist sich ein richtiges Bild von dem Spiel in dieser Zeit zu machen aber wie gesagt ist das in allen Testversionen so.

3. Hast du ausserdem mal beachtet, das diese Probeaccounts gar keine richtige Trial ist ? Warum wohl kann jeder aktive Account nur 4 Leute einladen ? Es ist eine "Werbt einen Freund"-Aktion und eigentlich ist es so gedacht, das man diese Keys Leuten gibt, die man kennt. Normal zeigt man denen das Spiel dann vorher mal auf dem eigenen Rechner. Es ist keine richtige Trialversion, die kommt erst noch. Wenn die dann auch so kurz ist kannste gerne weiter meckern.

4. Ich find es echt zu lustig. Sobald jemand etwas gut findet, was ein anderer schlecht findet gilt diese Person als Fanboy. Informier dich bitte was ein Fanboy genau ist, denn nur etwas zu mögen macht einen noch lange nicht zum Fanboy. Aber für dich sind vermutlich alle Aion Spieler nur blinde Fanboys, die zu Dumm zum geradeauslaufen sind und sich vom bösen NCSoft das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen lassen während du der tapfere Ritter bist, der diese armen Geschöpfe vor dem Unheil bewahren will..... Denk mal drüber nach !

Mittlerweile ist Fanboy scheinbar eh zu einer Beleidigung geworden aufgrund übermäßigen Gebrauchs. "Was du findest etwas gut, was ich nicht gut finde ? Du Fanboy"
War mit dem Wort "Newbie" damals übrigens genauso. Heute eine Beleidigung, vor 10 Jahren hat man sich selbst so bezeichnet um den anderen zu zeigen, das man neu in dem Spiel ist und noch nicht alles weiss, worauf hin diese einem oftmals hilfreiche Tips gaben !


----------



## Ren-Alekz (21. Februar 2010)

ab punkt 4 schweifst du ja völlig ab..ich werde nicht drüber nachdenken, viel mehr drüber mal lachen weils einfach ins unsinnige geht

und für mich sieht der fred so aus zusammengefasst:


ich: wtf nur 7 lvl spielzeit?
du: nup 3 tage l2p
ich: olol aba sounso
kenner: 3 tage aber nur 7 lvl
du: hmm..aber reicht doch zum guge
ich: wtf ne reichts net
andere: ne reicht echt net
du: hmm..aber ist ja keine trial und sowieso damals wars soundso und du bist kacke ren und blablabla und sowieso...

für mich ist die sache klar..du versuchst nur ständig alles schön zu reden, ich rede von negativen fakten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die werb eine freund aktion wurde dazu gemacht um den leuten den mund wässrich zu machen und nicht um sich nen eindruck verschaffen zu könne..das kannste dann nennen wie du lustisch bist


----------



## Detrax (21. Februar 2010)

Ich habe diesen Thread auch gerade eben erst gefunden, daher wollte ich auch einmal fragen ob mir wer einen Probe Account Key schicken kann. - Würde Aion gerne mal antesten und ggf. in einen aktiven Account verlängeren.

mfg Detrax


----------



## Stancer (21. Februar 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ab punkt 4 schweifst du ja völlig ab..ich werde nicht drüber nachdenken, viel mehr drüber mal lachen weils einfach ins unsinnige geht
> 
> und für mich sieht der fred so aus zusammengefasst:
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dich beleidigt zu haben mit "du bist kacke" oder Begriffe wie "l2p" benutzt zu haben. Dieser Beitrag zeigt aber recht gut auf welchem geistigen Niveau du dich aufhälst, ob du dies nun als Beleidigung siehst bleibt dir überlassen.

Dein letzter Satz aber wo du das über die "Werb einen Freund"-Aktion sagst kann ich nur sagen : "Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast begriffen wozu eine Probe/Test/Trial-Version dient"

Mal ganz davon abgesehen scheinst du meine Beiträge nicht wirklich zu lesen oder zumindest nicht zu verstehen. Ich hab nun schon in 2 Beiträgen gesagt, das diese 7 Level nicht reichen um sich ein Bild von dem Spiel zu machen. Keine Trial in egal welchem Spiel reicht dafür aus. Ich sagte "ERSTEINDRUCK". Weisst du was das ist ? Wenn du einen Raum betrittst und da drin sitzt ein Typ der nen Anzug trägt, so ist dein erster Eindruck höchstwahrscheinlich "Oh der ist sicher nen Banker oder sowas in der Art". DAS IST EIN ERSTEINDRUCK. Ob der Typ freundlich oder ein Arsch ist, schwul oder nicht ist, kannst du da noch gar nicht wissen !

Glaubst du eine Demo/Trial hat den Zweck den Leuten was gutes zu tun, die sich das Spiel leider nicht leisten können ? Sowas hat immer den Zweck Leuten wie du es sagt das Spiel "wässrig" zu machen.


----------



## MrBlaki (21. Februar 2010)

Gott, dass es immer wieder solche "Flame-Kinder" gibt.
Hört doch einfach auf und versucht mal normal miteinander umzugehen, danke ^^

Ich hätte übrigens auch interresse an einem Key um Aion mal anzuspielen, wäre super wenn mir jemand einen schicken würde ^^
Ich kann allerdings nicht versprechen das ihr auch eure 1 Monat Spielzeit bekommt, wie gesagt möchte ersteinmal nur antesten.

Danke euch schonmal ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (21. Februar 2010)

den dialog direkt wörtlich zu nehmen ist genauso arm wie auf mein"niedriges geistiges niveau" zu deuten und gleichzeitig die ehr eindeutige beleidigung als ansichtssache anzudeuten...du verhälst dich ganz schön hinterhältig

deine zusammenhanglosen nicht vergleichbaren beispiele hab ich schon in nem anderen fred niedergetrampfelt (geschmachssache/autos unso) langsam wirds aber zu blöd..das nimmt ja kein ende bei dir..denn dein beispiel deutet auf den absoluten ersteindruck hin, sprich es lässt sich mit einem screenshot vergleichen..was mehr passen würde wäre dass du mit den typen auch redest und mit dem ein paar tage verbringst...deswegen ist dein beispiel genauso unüberlegt wie falsch

und ich glaube tatsächlich dass ne trial dazu da ist um den leuten was gutes zu tun..ihnen einen eindruck von spiel zu verschaffen und nicht einfach nur den mund wässrich zu machen..vorallem auf solch eine harte tour...es sollte zumindest so sein..jedenfalls seh ich solche politik kritisch und versuche sie nicht mit allen möglichen mitteln (wie eben deine beispiele zum beispiel) zu vertuschen...wo wir wieder bei beispielen sind..mal wieder ist einer bei dir direkt in die hose gegangen "die sich das Spiel leider nicht leisten können"..es ist nie sinn und zweck einer trial den leuten etwas gutes zu tun die sich das spiel nicht leisten können....darum geht es nicht und du verschwemmst wieder damit die fakten

ich hätte da einen top job vorschlag für dich..handelsvertreter oder redakteur einer manipulativen zeitschrift..oder so..den das verdrehen von fakten mit falschen beispielen oder das einsetzen von schlagwörtern die auf den zweiten blick eigentlich nicht reinpassen..biste echt gut


----------



## Hideyasu (21. Februar 2010)

> ich hätte da einen top job vorschlag für dich..handelsvertreter oder redakteur einer manipulativen zeitschrift..oder so..den das verdrehen von fakten mit falschen beispielen oder das einsetzen von schlagwörtern die auf den zweiten blick eigentlich nicht reinpassen..biste echt gut



Ich glaub da kannst du dich dann gleich mal mit bewerben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bevor du aber weiter auf dem Trail Account rumhackst, bedenke das dieser leider bei fast allen MMO's so streng limitiert ist. Wer uns da die Parade verhagelt, sind leider die ganzen Goldseller. Nicht nur NCSoft ist da sehr streng sondern zBsp. auch Blizzard.
-> http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/14036/buffed-Kolumne-WoW-und-die-30-Prozent-Huerde-warum-Goldseller-WoW-Neulingen-den-Spass-verhageln

Der Trailaccount ist also mehr ein Geschenk für den der sie versendet, als für Leute die sich einen Eindruck über das Spiel schaffen wollen. 
Leider kommt man hier kaum drumrum sich das Spiel zu kaufen um sich wirklich einen Eindruck zu verschaffen.


----------



## Virthu (21. Februar 2010)

oh ja, die goldseller. gib denen einen account, mit dem man 3 tage lang bis level 20 zocken kann und die fluten die anfangsgebiete in jedem channel mit bots und spam voll. dreckssäcke.

p.s.: wobei ich mir da nicht ganz so sicher bin, ob es nur die goldseller betreiben würden :-/ immerhin betrügen bereits die "normalen" spieler durch ap trading, trainen in der dredgion und absprachen im abyss.


----------



## Mayestic (22. Februar 2010)

für mich als Aionspieler eröffnet sich dort auch nicht der Sinn weil 5 Stunden oder Level 7 sind eigentlich witzlos. 
Zumal man unter Level 10 auch mit niemandem reden kann bzw reden schon aber nur auf nahe Distanz. Keine Wispers. 
Das ist einfach eine Art Schutzmechanismus gegen Bots die müssen auch alle erstmal 10 Level erspielen bevor sie spammen dürfen.
Ich persönlich würde darauf verzichten die Trial zu spielen. 
Klar vermittelt es euch etwas von der Grafik etc. Aber vom Spiel seht ihr nix. 
Ausserdem sind die Startgebiete nahezu perfekt zum Ködern. Da stimmt alles. Viele Quests man kommt sehr gut vorran. Das ist mit 35 nicht mehr der Fall. ^^
PvP gibts auch keines dort. Kein, "ich muss immer über meinen Rücken schaun um mich zu vergewissern das sich da keine Taube anschleicht und mich OneHittet " - Gefühl.

Tut mir leid für euch aber wenn ihrs sehen wollt müsst ihr zahlen oder es seinlassen. Vielleicht gibts ja in 1-2 Jahren ne bessere Trialversion.

Zum Thema Goldseller und Bots kann ich auf Balder nur sagen das bei uns Asmos kaum welche sind. Es versucht zwar immer mal einer dich zu verarschen und dich auf ne Seite zu locken aber wer das macht ist selber schuld. 
Bei jedem einloggen ins Spiel kommt immer wieder die selbe Nachricht das GMs einen niemals anflüstern, niemals per wisper sagen das dein Account gebannt wurde bla bla
Und was passiert wenn ein Spieler sone Message bekommt ? Klar er geht auf die Seite, loggt sich mit seinen Accountdaten ein und kann sich dann direkt von seinem Account verabschieden.


----------



## ctullhu (22. Februar 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> die werb eine freund aktion wurde dazu gemacht um den leuten den mund wässrich zu machen und nicht um sich nen eindruck verschaffen zu könne..das kannste dann nennen wie du lustisch bist



verdammte schweine bei nc-soft... wollen die doch tatsächlich das spiel verkaufen...
als nächstes stellen die leute mit knarren hin, die andere zwingen die trial zu zocken.
ob 7 oder 70 level... wenn mir eine demo/trial zu welchem spiel auch immer zusagt kaufe ich es auch nach 3 leveln.
wem das nicht passt, der kann es ja lassen.


----------



## Eltoro73 (22. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen. 

Nachdem ich mir mal die beiden Seiten durch gelesen habe, traue ich mich kaum noch zu Fragen, ob jemand noch einen Key für den Probeaccount übrig hat.

Wenn ja, wäre eine PN nett mit dem Key.

In diesem Sinne... einen schönen Montag noch...


----------



## Detrax (22. Februar 2010)

Ich schließe mich 

*Eltoro73 an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Würde mich auch über einen Aion probe Account freuen.


----------



## HobbySoldat (23. Februar 2010)

Falls wer noch Keys für einen Aion-Probe-Account benötigt:

EKUX-3NGQ-SLK3-JJE8-7B9D

EJ9W-3CY8-RUT8-6YBU-JDE4

EHPT-GMWK-VVLJ-6PWP-PKTH

EFGU-HYF3-XMUM-23VW-FLU9

EJ3Y-3BZ8-QUT8-NQB5-WDFV

EJVT-36WQ-JVK7-NQGW-GAWM



> So gehts:
> 
> Zur Erstellung Ihres Accounts:
> 1. Besuchen Sie de.aiononline.com/account
> ...


----------



## Ela_77 (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es denn jemanden, der so nett wäre mir einen solchen Probekey zuzusenden?

Das wäre sehr nett... vielen Dank schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,

Ela


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. Februar 2010)

es gibt ja wirklich jeden monat nen anderen der hier pausenlos rumheult. einmal reicht auch. Sprecht ihr euch da eig ab?


----------



## Thundan (26. Februar 2010)

Hätte auch sehr gern' einen Key. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielen Dank schonmal,
Thundan


----------



## Moeglich (26. Februar 2010)

Servus,
ich würde das Spiel auch mal gerne ausprobieren, wäre nett, wenn jemand Zeit findet mir einen Key zu schicken, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg Moeglich


----------



## Stancer (28. Februar 2010)

Habe wieder 2 Keys zu vergeben. Wer Interesse hat kann mir ne PN schicken mit seiner Email 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




&#8364; : Noch 1 Key übrig


----------



## Muffi77 (1. März 2010)

Hi,

Also ich würde das Spiel auch gern mal antesten. Als falls jemand so einen Probe-Code für mich hätte, wäre das schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savo3 (2. März 2010)

Danke nochmal fürs werben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


finde es aber schade das man nur 5 stunden spielen kann und maximal lvl 7 werden kann.


----------



## chukky619 (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo!
Ich wollte mal AION anzocken aber leider hab ich bemerkt das es keine Probeversion gibt.
Dann wollt ich mal fragen ob mir wer vill eine Wirb einen Freund E-mail schicken könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


E-mail gibts später (hoffe ich) ^^
MFG


----------



## Popelino (20. Mai 2010)

Hey, ich schliesse mich mal diesem Thema an, denn auch ich würde sehr gerne mal in die Welt von Aion reinschnuppern. Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir dabei jmd behiflich sein könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Neko-Rune (20. Mai 2010)

Schönen guten Tag   ich shcließe mich einfach mal an  ich habs mir in der Beta angeguckt und würde mir gern mal anschaun wie es sich entwickelt hat.

daher würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn mich wer werben könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Furina (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo
ich schließe mich ebenfalls mal an. In der Beta fand ich das Spiel echt gut und es würde mich einfach mal interessieren wie es sich jetzt so spielt, vorallem weil ich im Moment ohnehin auf der suche nach einem neuen MMO bin.
schon mal danke. 
mfg


----------



## Popelino (20. Mai 2010)

Na, dann sind wir ja nun zu viert, wäre doch echt mal schön, wenn jmd antworten würde, der einen Key hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Oder kennt vll jmd eine andere Methode, das SPiel mal kostenlos zu testen? Oder vll könnte die buffed-Redaktion mal bei den Entwicklern nachhaken, ob es mal eine Testversion geben wird, das wäre sehr nett.


----------



## Horde deadman (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo ich weiss es ist nicht die Antwort die ihr erhofft habt aber ich schließe mich mit an. Ich liebe Aion seit ich die ersten Bilder vom Spiel (so ca.) 2008 gesehen habe. Leider hatte ich zu schlechten PC aber jetzt hab ich einen neuen und daswegen suche ich auch nach einer Möglichkeit das Spiel auszuprobieren. Hiermit bitte falls wer einen Key über hat, bitte meldet euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horde deadman (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo. Ich weiss von diesen Themas die Forums hier gerade überfüllt werden aber ich muss es einfach schrfeiben, da ich das Spiel seit dem ersten Trailer sehr mag aber nie anprobieren konnte. Also mein Problem ist folgender: ich hatte damals einen sehr schlechten PC und konnte daswegen an der Beta nicht teilnehmen. Mittlerweile habe ich einen besseren PC aber finanziel sieht es bei mir zurzeit ziemich schlecht aus (ui ist mir das peinlich). Ich bin ein Schüler einer Fach Ober Schule und da ich zurzeit kurz Ferien habe würde ich es gern probieren.

Also bitte falls jemand einen Buddykey über hat, gibt es mir ich will das Spiel mal antesten bevor ich es kaufe. Bin mir fast 100 % sicher, dass ich es sowieso später kaufe aber würde jetzt gern solange ich bischen mehr Zeit habe es gründlicher anschauen.

MfG Horde deadman


----------



## Yiraja (24. Mai 2010)

hab dir ne pn geschickt, falls du noch nen key brauchst antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (24. Mai 2010)

Huhu leider hab ich keinen Key mehr.
Du kannst in einem anderem Aion-Forum fragen gehen.

Hab hier ein paar Videos von Aion zusammen gestellt   http://www.buffed.de...anzen-und-mehr/

mfg


----------



## Yiraja (24. Mai 2010)

so falls noch wer nen probe key haben möchte ^^ dann einfach bei mir melden hab noch einen zu vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Lohnt sich auf jeden fall sich mal das game an zu gucken auch 
wenn die trial version total beschränkt ist. Die Grafik und die animationen kommen schon sehr geil.


----------



## Thrus (24. Mai 2010)

Also zu der Diskussion mit dem Testen:

Für ein MMO ist die Zeit wirklich zu kurz um sich einen Eindruck zu machen. 
Bei einem Ego-Shooter wäre das vielleicht noch ok oder auch ein Rennspiel, aber
nicht bei einem MMO.


----------



## kirakira1993 (24. Mai 2010)

wenn noch jemand nen trial key über hat bitte melden 
denkt an den freimonat xD


----------



## Ayaril (25. Mai 2010)

- Edit - 
Hat sich schon. ^^


----------



## xxMardooxx (25. Mai 2010)

er will ja keinen aion testacc, er will einen aoin testacc! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandaron (25. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin schon seit Langem an diesem äußerst prächtig anmutenden Spiel interessiert und würde mich sehr über einen Testaccount freuen.
Also wer eine Key überhat und so gütig wäre, mir diesen zu geben, der kann mich per PN anschreiben. Danke, falls es was wird.

Sandaron


----------



## Schnatti (2. Juni 2010)

Ich würde das auch gerne mal testen. Wie funktioniert das? Kann ich die Version irgendwo laden oder brauch ich da die Dvd zu?


----------



## Icebiest (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen ob mich jemand mal werben mag damit ich das spiel mal ausprobieren kann bevor ich es mir kaufe. Spiele zur Zeit noch WoW aber will mal abwechslung haben ^^

LG


----------



## ehl (15. August 2010)

Hallo Leute ich habe mir mal bisschen was über das Spiel Aion angesehen muss sagen nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
könnte mir auch jemand bitte so ein Probe Key geben das ich mir das Spiel mal ansehen kann 
wer sehr nett wenn das einer könnte 

danke schon mal im voraus 

Mücke


----------



## Gabal (15. August 2010)

knusperzwieback schrieb:


> Siehst du und ich bin so einer der sich nach der Trial die Vollversion gekauft hat. :-)
> 
> Aber da du ja eh kein gutes Wort über Aion verlierst, kannst du jetzt wieder weiter gegen das Game Flamen. Wenns schä macht. *g*




Das wirst du spätestens ab Level 25 bereuen wenn du in Open PVP Gebiet kommst und dich die High-Level Spielergruppen abfarmen.


----------



## Ilium (16. September 2010)

Hi, würde mir auch gerne das gameplay mal anschauen und selber spielen, da mich das spiel irgendwie reizt, deshalb frage ich mal ob hier noch jemand einen ProbeKey hat und mir den per PN schicken könnte.

Mfg


----------



## nirvanager1 (17. September 2010)

Wäre es möglich, dass mir jem nen Probeacc Inv per PN schickt? würde es auch gerne mal antesten, hab mir schon einige videos auf youtube darüber angeschaut!


----------



## xTony montana (17. September 2010)

könnte mir auch jmd ein schicken


----------



## Zorgg (28. März 2011)

ich brauche auch ein trial account danke


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (29. März 2011)

Ich habe auch noch paar Keys. Einfach anschreiben mit E-Mail bitte


----------



## wesleypipes1299 (11. April 2011)

hi, hab nachricht an meinen vorredner bereits versand, dennoch auch hier die bitte um einen trial key für´s game. wäre nett.

danke


----------

